

Ask HN: What does my Twitter mashup need to get popular in 8 days? - derwiki
http://www.twitterbowl2009.com/
Next we were planning on adding an integration to tweet live from this page, and fixing some CSS stylings. But we're open to suggestions :)
======
bjtitus
Maybe adding some more original content to a better designed page?

Not to be rude or anything, but there isn't anything really original. You've
just taken two widgets, stuck them on a page with a repeating background, and
slapped an ad in the middle.

It would have been cooler to use the API and create a more interesting
interface. (Maybe tweets falling down in little footballs, although I would
find that pretty obnoxious more than useful)

~~~
iamdave
Cleveland isn't even in the Super Bowl.

~~~
derwiki
I was trying to avoid copyright issues, so that's my own picture (I lost my
Heinz Field ones :( )

But yea, I think I'm going to take down the picture. Thanks for the feedback.

------
izak30
Just a note, if you don't want a letter from the NFL; Take _your_ mentions of
'super bowl' off. They've even cracked down on some local bars and such that
advertise 'watch the super bowl here' to make them say 'watch the big game
here'.

It's ridiculous I know, but just passing it on.

~~~
cschneid
That can't possibly have a legal basis. Two words is too short to copyright,
patents don't apply, so you're left with trademark.

I didn't think a company can come after you for using their trademark to refer
to the product the trademark covers.

~~~
inerte
Oh, they can come after you, and it'll probably cost you a lot to defend your
position, even if they're wrong and you're right. They win because they're
rich and you're poor.

What matters for the company is that you just stop doing what they don't like,
not that a real judge in a real court with real laws agree with them.

------
dmoney
I don't follow football, so I don't know about _getting_ popular. But if you
want to hold onto the popularity you might want to generalize it, allowing
someone to watch any two search terms, while keeping a landing page pre-filled
with the football teams.

I would move the ad to the right, putting the two content columns closer
together. It's distracting. Replacing it with AdSense might be a good idea, as
you've got a lot of text to allow automated targeting of ads.

------
patio11
I find that solving a problem people have is an excellent way to increase
uptake of software.

------
tdavis
A less obnoxious design would help.

------
izak30
Send it to sports center/ESPN. Send it to Sports Illustrated. Send it to your
local papers, AP, etc. It's not that this is a bad idea, poorly implemented,
or poorly designed, it's fine. It just has limited audience and lifespan. Slap
some ads on it and get it out there.

------
iamdave
Better CSS.

------
pclark
what does it do?

